# Forge Motorsport Action Day at Castle Combe Race Circuit



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

For the second year, we have hosted an open track day (referred to as an "action" day) at Castle Combe Race Circuit in the UK. 

This year was vastly larger than the previous event, with significantly higher attendance than anyone anticipated. We're still awaiting the final head count and car count, but the venue was packed all day. 

The track was open all day as well to those who paid for the open track sessions. Charity ride-alongs were available in 6 highly modified Mitsubishi Evo's of various generations, and we were also offering ride alongs in many of our own sponsored vehicles from Time Attack, BTCC, and numerous other race series'. 










The weather was gorgeous all day, with the sun shining brightly, an unusual sight for the UK, but the day was not without incident. A few accidents occurred on the track, but all drivers and passengers luckily walked away unharmed. 

Numerous tuning partners and vendors were on hand displaying their wares and offering deals, and there were hundreds of car clubs in attendance as well. 

We have some gallery links to Flickr and our Facebook page: 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157631523613388/ 
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10152071588860394.903055.166492375393 

And just today, the video from Stephen Brooks Films has been posted as well:


----------

